# codes, codes, codes...help!!!!



## .steph. (Dec 7, 2010)

i got 2 codes off my MICRA 2004
1) P0134 H02S1 (B1) i think its the oxygen sensor but it has 2 oxygen sensors i wanna know which one.

2) B1134 side module LH (open) 

plz help!!!!!!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Google...a wonderful thing. You should try it someday.
P0134 - HO2S - B1 - Front O2 sensor, just like the Google says
B1134 - Left air bag open circuit, just like the Google says


----------



## .steph. (Dec 7, 2010)

hahahahah.....i did google it but this car has more than one front oxygen sensor, wanna know which one...need a diagram cz I'm the one who is gonna changing it.
and as for the airbag, wanna know what to do...the airbag has never opened and i have no clue why the airbag light is on.
P.S. : promise u i won't breed...


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

O2 sensors, well...you're gonna unplug one O2S, drive it and it won't change a thing. You'll plug that one in, unplug the other one, drive it and it'll run like crap.
The problem will be the first one.
Airbag - don't jack with it unless you want to blow up your face. Take it somewhere and get it fixed. Or blow up your face. Same same


----------



## .steph. (Dec 7, 2010)

mmmm....so its a trail and error thing with the o2s...ok. thanks. but concerning the airbag thing....i think its from the seatbelt so i'm gonna fidle with that see what happens
BTW u r so mean....love it!!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

mean?
or realistic?


----------



## .steph. (Dec 7, 2010)

mean...plus my friends advised me not to do the trail and error thing.... u think ur a genius, right.....find me which one is the bank 1.....i want diagrams....
google it smart man


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I already know which one is bank 1, because while I don't have the physical manual in hand for your exact vehicle, a hundred other manuals for other vehicles and a downloadable manual (which I easily Google'd) confirmed my thoughts.
So...no, I'm not a genius. But 2 things...
1 - I can spell.
2 - I can use Google as it was intended to be used.
Can you?

And for that matter, the trial and error thing with disconnecting one O2 sensor, then the other?
- Takes at most 2 attempts to figure out what's going on, i.e. if it is actually an O2 sensor causing the problem.
- And has, for all practical purposes, zero chances of breaking anything else, aside from setting another code.
How you doing so far?


----------

